# Causey Res and Ogden South Fork



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Had one of these :x moments with the wife on Sudnday and had to get out. Gear was already in the truck and I headed for the mountains with no particular destination. I found myself along the weber and decided that since I hit it last week I head up to Causey for a picture taking excursion and fish the Ogden south fork and then the Ogden back down the cayon. I had hoped that the leaves would still be in color over trappers loop but to no avail. They have all turned and are dull in color on the way to the ground....

I ended up spending almost all day at Causey beacuse of these guys

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/splake1.jpg

I had been over in the wheatgrass arm taking some pics, here are a few

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/wheatgrass.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/bridgeper.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/wheatgrasssouth.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/PICT0035copy.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/leaveswaterfall.jpg 
and headed back toward the dam and up to the lookout point and the cliff jumping point
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/causeydam.jpg
. 
While hanging out on the dam I noticed the surface exploding and wondering what was rising I took my fly rod and spinning rod with a brass blue fox attatched of course to see what was going on. I couldnt get any action on the fly rod no matter what I tried and said what would it hurt to toss the spinner. Well cast after cast of the splake were hammering my lure(as seen above). I couldnt get very many pictures of these guys as even the little dinks were waterwalking fighters. IM assuming that they just stocked causey with these as they seemed to be schooled right there on the dam ready to hammer whatever came their way. I must have caught 20 or more of the size of the one pictured down to just a hair over the size of my lure! 
Anyhow my hands were freezing from getting wet from messing with the little guys that I decided to move down to the spillway on the south fork
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/southfork.jpg

I got skunked down here, but I think it holds some good size fish. Ill have to get up there earlier next time and really work it from the spillway down behind the memorial park. Ill let you all know after the fact.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you got out of the turmoil and into the fish! I feel your pain.

Those are some nice pics. I haven't been to Causey, but it looks like an awesome place. Really low right now, but I can see that it's very deep. Nice.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

nice pics. at least you got into some fish even if they werent big. that river looks really good for fishing. ones that look like that usually hold the biggest fish in my experiences.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

According to the DWR she is only 34% or so full. Id still say in the middle there it is still a good 100 or more feet deep. Id say it is down around 60 or more feet by the water mark. I was out there for the first time 22 July and have been a few times cliff jumping and that water is down at least 20 feet since then.

On those splake they are a blast to catch. Even the dinks. Those guys fight like crazy, making a pain to take pics or get off the hook. Cant wait to ice fish it....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

waltny said:


> According to the DWR she is only 34% or so full. Id still say in the middle there it is still a good 100 or more feet deep. Id say it is down around 60 or more feet by the water mark. I was out there for the first time 22 July and have been a few times cliff jumping and that water is down at least 20 feet since then.
> 
> On those splake they are a blast to catch. Even the dinks. Those guys fight like crazy, making a pain to take pics or get off the hook. Cant wait to ice fish it....


Soooo? Did you fish Causey at all?


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice. Also I think you solved the posting pics issue, its seems easier to me.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> waltny said:
> 
> 
> > According to the DWR she is only 34% or so full. Id still say in the middle there it is still a good 100 or more feet deep. Id say it is down around 60 or more feet by the water mark. I was out there for the first time 22 July and have been a few times cliff jumping and that water is down at least 20 feet since then.
> ...


Yes I did. It was the only place I fished that day, just off the dam. I tore up the splake, even if some were little guys. As per my orginal post I got about 20 in an hour. I bet those guys get big and fat for ice fishing the way they are trying to gorge themselves....


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

IcatchEm said:


> Nice. Also I think you solved the posting pics issue, its seems easier to me.


For this forum I think this is an easier way to post the pics. I just copy and paste the report from another forum that allows the


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I got it now....duh !! You did fish Causey !!!! I guess I need to learn how to read gooder...

Anyway....good report....nice pictures too !!!!...


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I love the Causey area. That water is COLD! I never caught anything big out of it. Splake don't seem to get very big. I caught a few small Tiger's out of there a couple years back while ice fishing. I wonder how they are doing now? Nice pic's btw waltny.

Check your PM's waltny


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah that water is cold, even in the middle of summer. I hope to get into some more splake and tigers next time up. Im also looking foward to some Konokee throught the ice possibly...


----------

